# Emerald Coast Scuba Event. Destin, FL



## Son_Of_The_Sea (Jul 14, 2015)

Great event for a great cause (Special Operations Warrior Foundation) at Emerald Coast Scuba in Destin on Sunday from 10-2. Huge Sale in the store (up to 50%), food, drinks, and free scuba in the pool for anyone who would like to see what scuba is all about. Minimum age of 8 for the scuba.


----------

